# Do you have any favorite works for Organ & Orchestra from the 1980s & 1990s?



## Prodromides

Concertante-type pieces for Organ and Orchestra are not frequently encountered.

Searching through my music collection, I've found that almost all the Organ (and Organ-related) works with orchestra that I have on disc are from the 1980s & '90s.

I'm listing 7 such titles, though I'm certain there's more out there to discover.

TC members: feel free to add any similar works to this thread for discussion and/or vote on which pieces you are familiar with (or appreciate the most).


----------



## myaskovsky2002

I also love the Schönberg's variations, op. 40
But I guess this is older.

Martin


----------



## Jeremy Marchant

Organ and orchestra is _such _an unhappy combination. The strings invariably sound weedy and inadequate in the company of the organ which has to rein back anyway to avoid drowning the orchestra.

Is it not significant that the greatest composer for the organ in the twentieth century (Messiaen) wrote nothing for organ and orchestra?

And something tells me, Prodromides, that you know perfectly well that noone else has heard any of the works you cite. So...


----------



## samurai

I voted "other" because I have grown very fond of Aaron Copland's *Symphony For Organ And Orchestra {First Symphony}, *and was rather surpried not to see it included in this poll. I also wonder why Camille Saint-Saens *Organ Symphony {Third Symphony} *was omitted.


----------



## Klavierspieler

samurai said:


> I voted "other" because I have grown very fond of Aaron Copland's *Symphony For Organ And Orchestra {First Symphony}, *and was rather surpried not to see it included in this poll. I also wonder why Camille Saint-Saens *Organ Symphony {Third Symphony} *was omitted.





> Do you have any favorite works for Organ & Orchestra from the *1980s & 1990s?*


filler text


----------



## Prodromides

Jeremy Marchant said:


> Organ and orchestra is _such _an unhappy combination. The strings invariably sound weedy and inadequate in the company of the organ which has to rein back anyway to avoid drowning the orchestra.
> 
> Is it not significant that the greatest composer for the organ in the twentieth century (Messiaen) wrote nothing for organ and orchestra?
> 
> And something tells me, Prodromides, that you know perfectly well that noone else has heard any of the works you cite. So...


Thanks for stopping by, Mr. Marchant!

Yeah - organ with orchestra is not an ideal relationship. Nonetheless, some of my favorite works with organ are chamber pieces (such as those written for trumpet and organ, or organ accompanied by a brass ensemble) moreso than solo organ.

True, Messiaen was a master of the organ (and of colour). Messiaen also did not write a concerto for Ondes Martenot & Orchestra, either - yet this does not mean I don't enjoy listening to such Ondes concerti (like the one written by Marcel Landowski).

On the subject of Landowski, his Symphonie Concertante for organ and orchestra was recorded and released (however fleetingly) on EMI Classics. A significant amount of recordings on Landowski works have surfaced on the Erato label throughout the decades, so I would hope that I'm not the only person on the globe (plus not the only member here @ TC) who has purchased these albums.

All of the works I mention above have been issued onto CD; there's still a possibility that some TC member somewhere has got one of more of the above just as I do...


----------



## Prodromides

The recording on the Orfeo label of Ernst Krenek's 2nd Concerto for Organ has been deposited into YouTube:


----------



## Prodromides

Gunther Schuller's concerto for organ and orchestra, which surfaced on an album from New World Records, is being listed as available from iTunes:

http://www.newworldrecords.org/album.cgi?rm=view&album_id=80492


----------



## Prodromides

The middle Adagio movement in this organ concerto by Thierry Escaich has been posted in YouTube:


----------



## Prodromides

Here's a nice review of the Chandos disc containing Otaka's Fantasy (a CD I had gotten for its selections of music by Toru Takemitsu):

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2001/May01/Takemitsu.htm


----------



## Toddlertoddy

It's a shame that not many people even share your interests, but it's a great introduction for me to explore modern organ concertos, so thanks for that.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Hindemith composed an Organ Concerto towards the end of his life. I do like it but it's not my favourite concertante work of his.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant

Prodromides said:


> Messiaen also did not write a concerto for Ondes Martenot & Orchestra, either


Yes, but there are prominent soloistic parts for ondes martenot in a number of Messiaen's works, including _Trois petite liturgies_, _Turangalila _and _St Francis._



> ...recorded and released (however fleetingly) on EMI Classics...


You've had one respondent to your poll. Please post some works we've heard of (and not the Saint-Saens horror!)


----------



## Ukko

The OP's dates spec is untenable. Mozart accomplished the juxtaposition admirably, at a young age.

The SS Sym3 really doesn't count; the organ has an obbligato part, if that.


----------



## cjvinthechair

Well, no, I'd not heard of the pieces...but I did do some research on YT, & have now found the Krenek (which will never become a favourite!), and Landowski's Ondes Martenot concerto, which is just fine. Also now listening to the Escaich adagio, which is lovely !
So, can't contribute to your poll, but do thank you for throwing up some research avenues !


----------



## Anthony Korf

People! You've got to check out the Constant concerto. It is a powerful, imaginative and strangely beautiful/moving work. Marius Constant was a true master.


----------



## Vasks

I have the Constant Barrel Organ Concerto (Constant really needs to be better known) but I voted for the Schuller because of its raw power.


----------



## Prodromides

Over 7 years of inactivity & disinterest, this thread is nonetheless receiving revision with an additional entry:

"Firmamentum" - concerto for organ and orchestra (1985-1988) by Harri Viitanen.
[this is on a 1997 BIS CD]


----------



## Rogerx

Prodromides said:


> Over 7 years of inactivity & disinterest, this thread is nonetheless receiving revision with an additional entry:
> 
> "Firmamentum" - concerto for organ and orchestra (1985-1988) by Harri Viitanen.
> [this is on a 1997 BIS CD]


I'll bet you that half of the members even know this works exist :devil:


----------



## Dorsetmike

I voted other not having seem the 1980/1990 part of the title, my preference is for works from the 1700s, specifically the Organ concertos of John Stanley, (all on Youtube)


----------



## ejw

These are before the 80's, but my favorites are Joseph Jongen's "Symphonie Concertante for Organ and Orchestra and Camille Saint-Saenz Organ Symphony #3 "Organ". These are very difficult pieces and very beautiful. Jeremy Marchant, you make a good point, though, as to Messiaen. That was probably due more to his personal beliefs on the subject. But he is one of my favorite composers for organ literature, and his music is beautiful, but it takes a tremendous amount of skill and energy to play his literature. The Disney organ sounds good with an orchestra as does the CB Fisk in Segerstrom Center.


----------



## ejw

Oh, then there is the Poulenc. That is one for the ages.


----------



## ejw

ejw said:


> Oh, then there is the Poulenc. That is one for the ages.


BTW, this was the last piece played in a public performance by the late great Virgil Fox with the Dallas Symphonie on September 26th, 1980. He passed away on October 25, 1980. Just a side note.


----------



## Dorsetmike

I'll stick with the John Stanley organ and harpsichord concertos opus 2 and opus 10 from back in the 1700s - available on Youtube.


----------



## ejw

Dorsetmike said:


> I'll stick with the John Stanley organ and harpsichord concertos opus 2 and opus 10 from back in the 1700s - available on Youtube.


Yes, those are great pieces. I love those.


----------



## Highwayman

Petr Eben - Organ Concerto no. 2 (1988)
William Mathias - Organ Concerto, op. 91 (1984)
Kalevi Aho - Symphony no. 8 for Organ & Orchestra (1993)
Alun Hoddinott - Symphony no. 7 for Organ & Orchestra, op. 137 (1989)

I`m not sure how concertante the latter two are but I thought they worth a mention. I don`t think the two works by the Welshmen were commercially recorded. Fortunately, there are live performances for both of them on YouTube. Unfortunately, they are not very good. 

I like all these works but Krenek is my favourite.


----------



## Krummhorn

Dorsetmike said:


> I'll stick with the John Stanley organ and harpsichord concertos opus 2 and opus 10 from back in the 1700s - available on Youtube.


I love playing the works of John Stanley. Most are light and airy ... refreshing to the soul.


----------



## romantique

I read this thread and saw someone referred to Saint-Saen's symphony as "horror." 
I am horrified. I need an explanation  - and would appreciate it from anyone who can provide a coherent one.


----------



## Prodromides

Anthony Korf said:


> People! You've got to check out the Constant concerto. It is a powerful, imaginative and strangely beautiful/moving work. Marius Constant was a true master.


I've only just noticed that Mr. Anthony Korf - who appears to have joined TC merely to post the above into this thread - is a co-founder of the Riverside Symphony who recorded an album of music by Marius Constant.






Realizing this clip is not directly related to organ concertos, I'm nonetheless glad for the (seemingly) slight connection between the input within TC thread content and visiting professionals programming concerts and/or producing recordings.


----------



## Krummhorn

Dorsetmike said:


> I'll stick with the John Stanley organ and harpsichord concertos opus 2 and opus 10 from back in the 1700s - available on Youtube.


The Stanley pieces are enjoyable to play also. John Blow as well.


----------

